# Ray Allen bite suit buy back program



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I just saw this and thought I'd share it with anyone who was in the market for a new bite suit. It looks like Ray Allen is offering to buy back your old suit for a credit toward a new suit.
http://www.rayallen.com/trade-in


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Like wearing CONCRETE!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Like wearing CONCRETE!


I had a Kimono Lite for years....liked it for most things...not real heavy, not concrete-like at all


----------

